# Chato



## TheChabon

¿Hay algún lugar en que alguna de estas dos acepciones de _chato_ no se entendería, o se podría malinterpretar?

La pregunta se origina en una traducción que hace un juego de palabras con estos dos conceptos, y como _chato_ no es una palabra que recuerde haber leído mucho quiero asegurarme de que se entienda bien en todos lados. 

Saludos y gracias. 

chato, ta.
(Del b. lat. plattus, aplanado, y este del gr. πλατύς, con infl. gall. port.).
3. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que tiene menos relieve, longitud o elevación de lo normal. _Una vasija, una silueta chata_
4. adj. Intelectualmente pobre, o corto de miras. _Una realidad chata Un discurso chato._


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

En los años que llevo viviendo en España, he oído esta palabra en las siguientes situaciones:
- _chato/a_ - entre amigos, familiares, etc, con cierto cariño y confianza;
- _chato_ con el sentido de poca cantidad: _chato de vino, mosto, etc;_
_-_ y creo que también _chato_ como persona de talla/estatura baja.
El último significado, el de _intelectualmente pobre_, yo personalmente no lo he encontrado nunca.

Espera más opiniones. Un saludo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Estos son los significados que yo conozco:

- _chato/a_ - para llamarse entre amigos, familiares, etc, con *bastante* cariño y confianza

- _chato_ de vino, es un vaso pequeño de vino (el vino de las tabernas se pedía por chatos)

_-_ Chato como sinónimo de plano, especialmente cuando se trata de la nariz.


----------



## Agró

Aquí, nunca lo he visto u oído con el sentido de la segunda acepción.


----------



## oa2169

En Bogotá Colombia, se usa como una muletilla. 

"hola mi chato, como estas?" Igual aqui da el sentido de cariño y confianza.

Chato en Colombia tambien designa a la persona de nariz aplastada o aplanada.


----------



## Neretva

A las personas se las puede llamars chatas (amigos, conocido, etc.) es como decir hola tío, chavale, ....   Pero la verdad es que se decía mucho en los 60-70-80, ahora ya sólo lo dice la gente más mayor, o se dice en broma

una cosa chata, es algo más bien plano y sin punta "Tiene la nariz chata" --> una de esas redonditas, pequeñitas

un chato de vino es, precisamente, un cm. de vino en un vaso , pero no se dice un chato de mosto, a no ser que se diga en broma , porque el mosto es "vino sin alcohol", pero el chato es sólo para el vino


----------



## Billie Ro

Hola a todos.
¿Cómo traduciríais lo siguiente?:
Contexto: un amigo le deja a otro un libro suyo para leer y al día siguiente, éste le dice que no ha entendido nada, y aquél (el autor) le contesta:

"Isso é *chato*".


----------



## almufadado

Veja estes threads:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1807786&highlight=chato

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1791812&highlight=chato

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1753668&highlight=chato


----------



## okporip

Billie Ro said:


> Hola a todos.
> ¿Cómo traduciríais lo siguiente?:
> Contexto: un amigo le deja a otro un libro suyo para leer y al día siguiente, éste le dice que no ha entendido nada, y aquél (el autor) le contesta:
> 
> "Isso é *chato*".


 
"Qué desagradable"


----------



## Billie Ro

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## vf2000

!que aburrido!
AXÉ


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> !que aburrido!
> AXÉ


VF: no caso, creio que "aburrido" não é a tradução certa. A pessoa está chateada (sentido de *triste*, não de *aborrecida*) pelo fato da outra não ter entendido o livro.


----------



## Tomby

Billie Ro said:


> "Isso é *chato*".


Significa aburrido, tedioso, pesado y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## vf2000

Tombatossals said:


> Significa aburrido, tedioso, pesado y cosas por el estilo.



Hum...o problema é que quem disse isso foi quem emprestou o livro. Não sei se   faz referência ao livro ou ao fato do outro não ter lido.

AXÉ


----------

